# tractor price



## johnnytractor (May 12, 2016)

Newbie here......looking to buy a 2002 Kubota tractor with loader and back hoe. 4300D. Seller has now idea what to charge? Any thoughts on pricing? fair to good condition. 4wd.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Might check out tractorhouse.com


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Entirely depends on your location, price on something like that can swing thousands based on where you're located. I usually check comparables on craigslist when price checking, it gives you the price people are asking in your area.


----------

